# [VSFTPD] Modification des Ports [Résolu]

## tooshort

Bonsoir,

J'utilise VSFTPD comme deamon FTP et je voudrais modifier les ports ftp 20 et 21 standarts.

Quels parametres dois je modifier et quels fichiers?

Merci pour vos réponses.

TooshortLast edited by tooshort on Tue Mar 25, 2008 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Sans vouloir faire de RTFM, une recherche sur google avec pour mot clef VSFTPD et ports donne comme première réponse manpage of VSFTPD.conf et la réponse s'y trouve ...

Certes, c'est en anglais, mais ça dit que par défaut, le fichier est dans /etc/vsftpd.conf et que tu dois régler ftp_data_port et listen_port.

----------

## Desintegr

Au lieu d'ouvrir un nouveau topic, tu aurais pu continuer celui là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-676445.html

----------

## truc

puisque vsftpd est lancé par xinetd, tu devras modifier ton fichier /etc/services, sinon le service "ftp" ne marchera pas

----------

## El_Goretto

 *truc wrote:*   

> puisque vsftpd est lancé par xinetd, tu devras modifier ton fichier /etc/services, sinon le service "ftp" ne marchera pas

 

Oui et non.

Passer par xinetd n'est pas obligatoire avec ce démon. Et c'est d'ailleurs bien plus malin de s'en passer...

Et çà ne se limiterait pas à modifier le fichier services dans ce cas, mais aussi la conf xinetd pour vsftpd.

xinetd/inetd, ça pux  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   puisque vsftpd est lancé par xinetd, tu devras modifier ton fichier /etc/services, sinon le service "ftp" ne marchera pas xinetd/inetd, ça pux 

 

Heu, arguments ? Pourquoi un daemon seul serait meilleur qu'avec (x)inetd ?

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Passer par xinetd n'est pas obligatoire avec ce démon.

 Sans rentrer dans le débat, monsieur a dit qu'il le lançait via xinetd, (peut-être dans l'autre post, donc voila, c'est tout.  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bwaaah, s'il faut lire  thread pour savoir de quoi le posteur parle  :Smile: 

@geekounet

Argument: xinetd n'a plus lieu d'être (économiser les ressources en n'ayant qu'un seul processus permanent en écoute). Qui plus est, il a une très mauvaise réputation, puisqu'il introduit une couche supplémentaire et donc des bugs et surtout failles de sécu qui lui sont propres.

Donc perso (mais vous faites ce que vous voulez), je désactive xinetd partout où je peux.

Voilou, si vous voulez, on lance un débat of the week sur le thème, chuis chaud  :Wink: 

[off]à un moment donné, les onduleurs, faut les jeter, c'est dangereux, un vieil onduleur... pouf l'alim', dans le meilleur des cas (le mien  :Smile: )[/off]

----------

## tooshort

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces informations.

Finalement j'ai désactivé xinetd et j'ai paramétré le serveur en mode stand alone et j'ai utilisé la directive :

listen_port

en lui affectant le port de mon choix.

Merci à tous  :Cool: 

Too$hort

----------

